# Jackson Kraken-



## Anyfishiwish (May 7, 2013)

Wondering what to do? Was thinking of adding a 40 lb thrust trolling motor to my jackson kraken 15.5 kayak...I did some research have great design ideas...my question is I am also thinking of selling it in order to use the money towards a hobie pro angler 14...Would it be worth more with or without the motor setup? My concern is in having to drill holes for the motor setup...would that necessarily change the resale value?

Has or will have a basic hummingbird fish finder with transducer mounted through scupper hole, livewell setup with the jackson kayak crate, 2 built in fishing rod holders, 2 rocket launchers and an additional track mounted fishing rod holder...additional 3 rod holder on livewell setup for a total of 8 locations to put a rod...very comfortable seat...also could sell with or without a trailer...anyone know the going rate for a used kraken?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I doubt i would drill before selling if it was mine.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I definitely wouldn't be drilling holes if I was planning on selling - as a potential buyer it would reduce resale value. Also as a potential buyer, if I want a motor setup, I would only feel confident having installed myself. Never know what sort of hack job a previous owner may have done.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I BOUGHT A YAK TO PADDLE......NO MOTOR WANTED......


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I’ve seen a lot of guys making brackets for trolling motors that slide into a factory installed gear tracks that way they didn’t have to drill holes.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

While I was searching for a new kayak, i looked around at some used ones too. Any kayak that had additional drilling done, I steered away from those. I ended buying a used one (2yrs old) with mostly stock items.

Regarding a motor, I have contemplated this a couple times and just rather stick with paddle power. My forecasted plan is to instead modify a plain jon boat (between a 12 to 16 footer), do the build myself so I know what it contains and effort to perform any repairs.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I’ve seen a lot of guys making brackets for trolling motors that slide into a factory installed gear tracks that way they didn’t have to drill holes.


 yes, and if you want to install a motor on a kayak… 
You must first sign the PU-55-Y form... then you can add a motor to your kayak…


Kayaks are meant for paddling… Be a man… And paddle


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

9Left said:


> yes, and if you want to install a motor on a kayak…
> You must first sign the PU-55-Y form... then you can add a motor to your kayak…
> 
> 
> Kayaks are meant for paddling… Be a man… And paddle


I would never spend the money on a motor for a kayak. Would rather just buy a boat at that point. But if someone wants to then, more power to them. I don’t give a crap who does what to their stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

9Left said:


> yes, and if you want to install a motor on a kayak…
> You must first sign the PU-55-Y form... then you can add a motor to your kayak…
> 
> 
> Kayaks are meant for paddling… Be a man… And paddle


Real man peddle their kayak! Team hobie for the win!!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Its just a joke Brad...


----------



## Anyfishiwish (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies...decided not to add the motor after all and put it up for sale WITHOUT any holes or permanent modifications...thanks again


----------

